# Looking at Mitsubishi DLP. Need advice!



## Worn (May 11, 2012)

I've found a Mitsubishi WD-60C10 used tv for $400. HDTV, 3D ready, 60". Just wondering how these compare to a plasma or LCD? Picture quality? Viewing in a bright room? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## brad2388 (Dec 24, 2011)

You wont be disappointed in a dlp. Actually youll fall inove with them. The dlp will be brighter with less glare than a lcd or plasma. They have brighter colors and are faster. Lcds are just the latest and greatest thing. 

Think about it. When u go to a movie theater what are you watching?? A projector but it front view instead of rear view projection.


----------



## Worn (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Brad. I don't mind the 15" depth, as I'm not installing it on a wall. If the pictures just as good or better, I like the price.


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

This morning I found a Samsung 46 LED DLP on a curb and brought it home. No cord or remote but I have the same model in 61 and 67 inches so I used one of my cords and remote but found it made a beeping noise and would not come on. Put it on my curb and it was gone within the hour! Now a friend bought a similar Mitsubishi 60 DLP at Conn's 2 years ago on sale for 799 while I paid 999 and 1599 for my Samsungs back in 2009. Conn's no longer will sale an extended warranty on a DLP TV. Mitsubishi's have a bulb that will cost close to 200.00 to replace and the 3D kit is close to 300.00. I used my 3 year extended warranty once to replace a fan on the 67 and it just ran out. I will use them both until they go bad but doubt I would pay to have them repaired. I would not pay 400 for a used Mits. I would get a 3D LED and take advantage of 12-36 months no interest financing such as I got on a Toshiba 65UL610U back in January when it was on sale for 1999 with MSRP of 4499 and now on sale at Crutchfield for 2999!


----------



## Worn (May 11, 2012)

bertman64 said:


> This morning I found a Samsung 46 LED DLP on a curb and brought it home. No cord or remote but I have the same model in 61 and 67 inches so I used one of my cords and remote but found it made a beeping noise and would not come on. Put it on my curb and it was gone within the hour! Now a friend bought a similar Mitsubishi 60 DLP at Conn's 2 years ago on sale for 799 while I paid 999 and 1599 for my Samsungs back in 2009. Conn's no longer will sale an extended warranty on a DLP TV. Mitsubishi's have a bulb that will cost close to 200.00 to replace and the 3D kit is close to 300.00. I used my 3 year extended warranty once to replace a fan on the 67 and it just ran out. I will use them both until they go bad but doubt I would pay to have them repaired. I would not pay 400 for a used Mits. I would get a 3D LED and take advantage of 12-36 months no interest financing such as I got on a Toshiba 65UL610U back in January when it was on sale for 1999 with MSRP of 4499 and now on sale at Crutchfield for 2999!


Wow. You got a great deal on your Toshiba! I've found the bulb on Amazon for $70, rated for 2000 hours. The 3 D kit is $399. I'm mulling over the no interest option but don't necessarily need this as my main tv. Just upgrading to two hoppers and two joeys and need to add another HDTV in one of the family rooms.


----------



## brad2388 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep thats the only down fall. But to me its not because of the price of thr mounts and plus you still have to have a place to set the directv dvr and what not!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll just say, I have a 65" Mitsubishi DLP, have had it for about a year, and its been brilliant. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Worn (May 11, 2012)

Well, I decided to get it and couldn't be more happy with it. I didn't want to spend hours driving around finding the right tv, especially for a second tv. I like the price and picture. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## weevil6772 (Aug 2, 2012)

Love DLP. I own 4 of them and haven't regretted it one second!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I bought a Mits DLP about 6 years ago. The picture was brilliant!
Then the lamp thermistor (temp sensing device) went out
Then the lamp failed early
Then the lamp failed early again
Despite the fantastic picture, we gave away the DLP after 4 years to our son and bought a plasma. The lamp went out again.
I will not buy another DLP. The more mechanical a TV is, the more it seems prone to failure.- at least in my experience.
DLPs can be had on the cheap. I guess they are still a great deal but be preapred to uy lamps!


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

dmspen said:


> I guess they are still a great deal but be preapred to uy lamps!


Question: Were you buying factory lamps or aftermarket?

The reason I ask is, factory lamps are expensive but usually give you the amount of hours they're suppose to (although sometimes one can fail early too).

Those really cheap lamps you find on the internet (like 1/5th the cost of the factory) usually have many problems. Some problems people don't even realize (or care).
1) Not lasting as long as they should. Those cheap lamps are prone to fail more often and sooner that expected. But I always love it when I see someone on a forum that has bought one and got lucky (went 5000+ hours), then tries to tell everyone else they are a fool to pay so much money for a factory (just because they got lucky once) LOL!!!!
2) Light ouput. It has been documented more than a few times, that the light from these cheap knock-offs can be a problem. One is having a lower lumens than the original factory lamp. People may not notice because thier factory lamp was at the end of it's life when they replaced it (or it failed), so of course the new lamp is going to be brighter but not the level it's suppose to be.
3) Color of light. It has been documented that some of these cheap knock-offs have light color that doesn't match the factory bulb. This color shift goes un-noticed by most consumers.
4) I have read on at least one occasion where a cheap knock-off bulb drew too much power and damaged the power supply in the TV for the lamp.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The second replacement lamp I got was a cheapie. It lasted about 7 months and was rated at 2000 hours. I don't think it lasted that long. 

This last lamp I bought was a not so cheapie with a 3 year warranty. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## texzilla (Aug 6, 2012)

Mitsubishi DLPs are the best value out there for size + picture quality. If you have a Mitsubishi unit going back about three years, replacement Osram lamps are $99, as they are subsidized through Mits.

Just a few years back microdisplays were the dominant HD technology. Every manufacturer suffered catastrophic failures in their initial models, regardless of technology. Philips launched LCOS at least three times and recalled, finally throwing in the towel. The issues were internal...heat, bad colorwheels, too many fans, etc and external...no doubt thousands of MMDs were killed early due to the stupidity of cable installers plugging these sets into the back outlet of cable boxes...bypassing the cooldown process for the lamp.

I personally prefer plasma, but for big screens DLP is a great option. By now DLP is a reliable chassis. The prices on 82 and 92 Mitsubishis are a steal compared to panels, if the depth isnt an issue. They also use a lot less energy than panels.


----------

